# Abyssinian Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone in England breed Abyssinian mice?

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/ab.html

That Siamese Abyssinian at the bottom is just gorgeous...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't know about England, but there are a few breeders in Holland and Belgium.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfortunately no, we don't have them here any more, though we used to. You would have to import them.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

What a shame - I'll start saving up!

Sarah xxx


----------

